# BCAA Supplementation Roundtable



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Do we need BCAA supplementation? The debate rages on. The following artilce is an excerpt from Jamie Hale’s new book Knowledge and Nonsense: the science of nutrition and exercise.D. Moore: No, this is completely wrong. If eating within maintenance levels with adequate protein, you will already be getting sufficient BCAA content. Let’s think about this. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

